# اسمدة للتربة والنبات



## اوبال (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*إنطلقت شركة* *أوبــال** نحو العمل على توفير مستلزمات الإنتاج الزراعى بأعلى جودة و بأسعار مناسبة تنافس بقوة كل ما هو موجود بالسوق و ذلك من خلال الوكالة لشركات من كبرى الشركات المحلية و العالمية* :​· *شـركة **ايفرجرو** للأسمـدة المتخصصة* (*شهادات الايزو 9001 -14001-18001*)
· * شركة **بروميسول **الأسبانية (*شهادة *الأيزو 9001 *سنة 2008)* .*
*- **شركة بينتا للإستثمار الزراعى (مشاتل ـ كومبست) .*
* وتقوم الشركة بتوفير الأسمدة المركبة ، محسنات التربة، أسمدة الرش الورقى.
وذلك بأسعار مناسبة و جودة عالية لتلبية حاجة العميل فى ظل ظروف بيئية متغيرة و زيادة* *المنافسة، و كذلك خدمة الشركات الزراعية و المزراع و مساعدتهم فى تحقيق رسالتهم لتنمية القطاع الزراعى المصرى و مساعدته على فى توفير الغذاء و العملة الصعبة عن طريق* *تصدير المنتجات الزراعية. *

*للاسـتـــعـــــلام*​*تليفون وفاكس : 38376654 / 39122496*​*ادارة التسويق :*2186090/010 المكتب الفنى : 2186082/010​E –mail : o_opal @rocketmail.com​​


----------

